# USC for Spring 09?



## barbsteele (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone else on here applying? I'm just waiting for some friends and teachers to finish reading my personal statement, then I'll be all set! I'm already a nervous wreck =)

And how did you guys like the new photo essay assignment? I thought it was a blast!


----------



## Tickpaintball (Aug 14, 2008)

Assuming I can pull everything together, I'm going to be putting in an application as well. 

Work has be kicking my ass and slowing me down a bit but I'm confidant I'll have everything in order and sent off.

I dig the photo essay assignment it's a really interesting challenge.


----------



## barbsteele (Aug 16, 2008)

Tickpaintball: Good luck to both of us, then! =)

Everyone else: So I've been reading through other USC posts on this forum, and I'm wondering, do many people APPLY for the Spring, or is the Spring semester mostly pre-filled with those who were waitlisted for Fall 08?? Looking back at the posts from this time last year, it seems like August through October is a pretty dead period for USC posts, right up until the time when Fall application panic sets in...

Do I have a shot?? Do they waitlist people for Spring 09/accept for Fall 10, or do they only do that for Fall applicants??

C'mon, there have to be more people be out there! I can't be the only one freaking out


----------



## wannabe2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Alright! I'm in. I'm going to give it another try. Last year I'll admit I sort of threw together some stuff last minute while trying to finish another masters so I'm really going to focus over the next few months to really put together polished applications together. 

My choices right now are Chapman, NYU, and USC. I was thinking about FSU, but everything I read about it is that GRE scores are an important component, and I had a dismal performance. I'd rather just focus on the creative stuff than waste time studying for that exam again. 

So that being said, I'm seeking any and all recommendations from any USC, NYU, or Chapman Grad student or grad. I might send something again to Temple, but the woman I spoke with said I'd never be accepted because I don't have a fine arts background. We'll see. 

I await the guidance of the studentfilms.com community.

Oh one last thing. I have been trying desperately to get any experience I can to throw down on a resume, but no success at all! So, that being said, I don't have a film background, so any advice on the portfolio piece. There going to know I'm not a professional, so....


----------



## tony bowens (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi barbsteele,

I'm curious how you approached the photo essay. 
I found their restrictions about changing the image a little strange personally. I get what they were going for certainly, they want you to show them you have a strong eye that doesn't need a lot of help, but it also just seems entirely arbitrary as pretty much all you do, whether digital or wet chemistry, is make decisions on how you want the image to be presented. Just kinda sticking in my craw personally.


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 18, 2008)

I am pretty sure they don't waitlist the spring applications.

Regarding whether or not people apply for spring, I've gotten to know a large group of spring admits from 2007, and they all seemed to choose to apply then...it's where their lives needed them to be.

As a screenwriter, I would have loved to have had the option.  I graduated undergrad in December and would've loved to have just jumped right into the program a month later instead of waiting almost a year, getting semi-settled in a lucrative job, and having to give it up.

From this site last year, all but one of the "waitlist-Spring admitted" people got bumped to Fall admit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ryan C. (Aug 18, 2008)

I will be attending Spring of 09. I was given the option of waitlisting for the Fall or just being accepted for the Spring. I choose to start in the Spring. Just yesterday I got my paperwork and the $300 deposit form. 

I can't tell you how thrilled I am. From my perspective one benefit of applying for the Spring, is that the turnaround time before hearing if you are accepted is much shorter- which is GREAT! Also, I have been told there are far fewer applicants for the Spring- which is partly why they choose to offer all the waitlisted applicants from the Fall the option of starting in the Spring. 

Go ahead and apply. The Spring of '09 class is the first to use the new complex!


----------



## barbsteele (Aug 18, 2008)

tony: I had the same thoughts, at first, but I suppose they're really just emphasizing that they want everyone to have a level playing field. It's the same reason they don't want to see a reel. They can teach the technical aspects of filmmaking, like post-processing or developing, but if you're a good storyteller and good at capturing visuals, you'll be able to show that with just the basics. I think it's fair. Not everyone has access to or skills with a photo developing lab or Photoshop... makes me kind of happy to know that most people will be getting their photos printed at some 1-Hour Photo Shop too!

Jayimess: THANK YOU! You've set my mind at ease! I was going to PM you in my state of unfounded panic, since I see you've been appointed guru-of-all-things-USC but figured you'd probably reply to this post eventually anyway 

Ryan: Congrats! I hope we'll be classmates. Yeah, one of my USC friends gave me the tour of campus earlier this summer and was gushing about the new building and how lucky I'll be to get to use it (though since his thesis is taking awhile, he'll probably get a chance too). From the outside, it looked fantastic! Someday I hope I'll be rich and famous enough to buy USC from Lucas haha.


----------



## Chris22 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll be attending USC in Spring of '09 too! I turned down Chapman, their fellowship, and my deposit. Looking forward to meeting all you guys next semester! Fight on!


----------



## barbsteele (Aug 19, 2008)

Just submitted my app...

My first (completely irrational) thought:

"I wonder if the mailman has come yet?"

Friends and relatives are going to think I'm a treat for the next few weeks, heh.


----------



## Zumbi (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Wannabe2.

I saw your comments about many Universities. But you didn't mentioned about UCLA.

I've heard is one of the best. Is really it?

I know that is not the subject of this topic, but anyone know about NYFA? THe 2-year MFA Filmmaking course is good or is just waste of time/money?
I'm thinking YET about WICH University apply for.


----------



## wannabe2 (Aug 22, 2008)

I've heard that NYFA is kind of a waste of money and time. That is according to different blogs and Film School Confidential. Besides the school's reputation, the main benefit of earning an MFA is the earning potential as an academic. Something good to lean on just in case the dream doesn't go according to plan.

I have also heard that the pedagogical experience has been extremely hands off. 

Jonathan


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Sep 16, 2008)

I've actually applied to USC for spring '09 admission.  Does anyone have a clue when the decisions come out, or is it more like a rolling system for the spring?


----------



## barbsteele (Sep 16, 2008)

The _official_ line, according to the admin I talked to, is that they send out letters "late November/early December". I've talked to a few current students though, and all the spring admits they know got their letters in mid-October or early November.


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally posted by barbsteele:
> The _official_ line, according to the admin I talked to, is that they send out letters "late November/early December". I've talked to a few current students though, and all the spring admits they know got their letters in mid-October or early November.



Thanks, barb.


----------



## barbsteele (Oct 8, 2008)

Just to update all of you:

I talked to admissions yesterday and it seems that according to their current calendar, they'll be sending decision letters out in the first couple weeks of November. So if you're working on backup apps (or re-apps) for anywhere with a November 1st deadline, you might want to give SCA a call and see if you can get your decision over the phone before then. The woman I talked to told me to call back around the 27th.

/sigh. And here I was hoping to not have to work on more applications/pay to have more scores sent out. Oh well! Back to work!


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the update.  I'll try giving them a call in a few weeks to see if I can wrestle it out of them.


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Barbsteele.

Whats is the program you are applying?
Just to have sure there is not a PRODUCTION for FILM & TV at USC for the SPRING. Cause I'm applying for the FALL 2009, the only one I found in PRODUCTION FOR FILM & TV.


----------



## barbsteele (Oct 9, 2008)

There _is_ one for the Spring for Production, but the application deadline was September 1st. The application for the Fall is November 1st. So don't worry, you're applying for the right one!


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you, barbsteele.

Yeh, I just remembered now...
I wish I had see this before.
Anyway, one year wanting IF accepted.

Are you going to Production as well? Good luck!
Maybe we meet ourselves on the FALL.


----------



## rix (Oct 13, 2008)

Did anyone get any call regarding their app?
well .. yesterday I got a call. The lady said she liked my application and asked me couple of questions. She said i'll get to know the final decision by mid of Nov.

fingers crossed.
- rix


----------



## barbsteele (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a call on Saturday! We had a very nice chat. Another friend got his call too, and his interviewer told him that getting a call is a very good sign (I know there was some debate in earlier semesters over whether it's good or for people they're on the fence about).

Congrats to rix and anyone else who's gotten a call! Hopefully we'll be classmates in January =)


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Oct 17, 2008)

I got my phone call today; I think it went well.  Now it is just time to play the waiting game.


----------



## Tickpaintball (Oct 17, 2008)

I got a call a couple weeks ago.  I was given the impression it was something that it was regular part of the selection process done for most applicants, but I much prefer what Barb said about it being a very good sign!    I hope you're right!!

Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## AshleyMaria (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone! I too received a call this Saturday regarding my application for Spring 09. I'm glad to see that it's a good sign...but we ALL received a call! That would be really neat if we all got in!


----------



## Tickpaintball (Oct 20, 2008)

So any guesses as to what and when the next step will be?  When do you think they will start sending requests for portfolios?  No mention of portfolio submissions was made in my interview, just that decisions should be completed by December.


----------



## barbsteele (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't believe they request portfolios. The interview was the last stage. All that's left now is the decision!


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Oct 21, 2008)

> Originally posted by barbsteele:
> I don't believe they request portfolios. The interview was the last stage. All that's left now is the decision!



Are you going to try to reach them again before the Fall deadline?  I was thinking about giving them a call towards the end of the week, since my interviewer said they were going to committee early this week.

Bah, getting nervous!


----------



## barbsteele (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, I'm calling them next week, mainly because I'm poor and don't want to have to spend all that money to reapply to USC/apply to UCLA if I don't have to  And I reeeeeally hope I don't have to - I worked for 5 whole months polishing my Spring photo essay, and have only spent a week or two working halfheartedly on a second essay and a treatment for UCLA. No way it would compare to the first try!


----------



## redic (Oct 25, 2008)

I got a phone interview on Oct 11th. It was pretty exciting. The interviewer said it was a really good sign.


----------



## redic (Oct 27, 2008)

got a letter in the mail today...not the letter i wanted.


----------



## Tickpaintball (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Redic, I've been there there before.

Just gotta keep reaching for the dreams right?


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear, Redic.  

I do have a question for you though.  Did you apply online?  If so, did the decision show up in the status, or do you only learn from the letter?  I ask because I obsessively check my status everyday.


----------



## redic (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for the support guys. This is actually my second rejection. I already decided if I didn't get in that I would apply again. 

Problem is I thought for sure I was going to get in. Silly me. I assumed getting the phone interview was very close to a done deal. I guess getting a phone call means you're in the bottom tier. (i.e. you're 1 out of 10 people for only 5 spots)

So I'm applying again and luckily I checked last night when the application deadline was...gulp....Nov 1st! yea. I know. But I don't feel pressured actually. I'm just convinced this is what I have to do. It helps my morale somewhat that I got a phone interview the second time. It means I submitted a better application and at least they hear me knocking. 

It was kind of liberating getting rejected again. I know sounds corny. But It's kind of like learning how to snowboard, building up some confidence, gaining some speed and then falling smack on your face. You get back up and can't wait to do it again (for the sake of getting better not falling on your face). 

I remember before I was so afraid of failure and rejection it was a horrible experience trying to build up any momentum to do anything that had a high risk/failure potential. But now, with the deadline only a week away, I'm getting back on the snowboard immediately and just looking forward down the hill. 

Yea..don't check your online application. You're going to drive yourself nuts. They only notify you by mail.


----------



## gallo_astranauta (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey everybody,
Redic I really like how you think and how you are handling this.  You are a good man.  When the time is right it will happen.  I was on the wait-list for Juilliard one year and Yale School of Drama another and did not get in.  I remember the pain of coming so close and having to reapply and reapply and reapply.  So much time, energy and anxiety.  As cheesy as it sounds everything happens for a reason.  I applied to USC Spring 09 this year and got an acceptance letter yesterday.  Hope to meet you all soon.


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Oct 29, 2008)

I just received my decision; I've been accepted.  Thanks to everyone that's helped me on this forum, even if you weren't aware of helping!


----------



## redic (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations you guys! I wish you guys all the best. 

Thanks for the encouragement Gallo. One thing I've found to be true about USC students, they (eventually we?) all have a great attitude. Everyone is very positive and very supportive. So much in fact that it sometimes comes off as cheese. You know we're the half-full people.

Hopefully my outlook and everyone's kind words might lift someone that might be a little discouraged. Yea, everything does happen for a reason. I really believe that.


----------



## TheBorderPatrol (Oct 29, 2008)

I just called today to ask, and apparently my acceptance letter was mailed out yesterday.  I'm... more than a little shocked. I wasn't expecting to get in the first time.

So... hi, guys! Moving... 3000 miles across the country here in a couple of months... sudden unexpected life change.  Mmyep.


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations, all of you, regardless of acceptance status!  You can't say you didn't learn a lot from the process.  You know where you need work because you assessed yourself.  You truly know what you excel at.  You know how to package yourself in a big envelope and send yourself to LA.

If you're reapplying...

Find a new package.  Focus on those areas you can improve upon.  Think about all of the things that have plagued you since your app entered the possession of the post office...you know you have a list...we all do.  Take that list and eliminate everything on it.  Or maybe you just come here anyway, and start getting used to the insanity that is LA, work a little maybe, and decide if you want to apply again.

If this is your dream, folks, I say go with it, no matter what route you take.


For those who got in, Welcome to the Trojan Family, lol.  Maybe we'll run into each other in whatever area people tend to populate in the new facilities.  They've started moving the offices and equipment.  They brought the palms this week...I didn't even know you could plant trees that big!

It looks amazing.

But I'll still miss Lucas.  

I digress.

CONGRATS!


----------



## Tickpaintball (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats to those who have made the cut, thats great news!!

And Jayimess, thats some perfect advice for anyone reapplying.  USC Spring is my second attempt (tried for another school).  My first attempt really opened my eyes, made me take a look at myself and my work.  So I tried hard to push myself more before I took a shot at USC.

Now I just gotta wait and see if it was enough.

You got the right attitude Redic, that kind of perseverance will take you far dude.


----------



## barbsteele (Oct 30, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone who's gotten accepted!!!! And try and try again to everyone who didn't -- you'll make it, one way or another!

No letter for me yet... but the Phillies curse is broken, so I'm hopeful I'll get good news today!! That along with Halloween would make this the best - week - ever. =D

TheBorderPatrol: They actually told you over the phone? I got the "we're not allowed to tell you over the phone" line when I called the other day (but was told that in case of rejection they extend the deadline to apply for Fall past November 1st, which is pretty cool).


----------



## TheBorderPatrol (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I didn't get so much a "You got in!" as a "...oh! Yeah, you don't need to reapply. Teehee."  I thought that wasn't apropos too, but it is nice of them to extend the deadline regardless. I'd have been effed in the A if I hadn't gotten in the first time.


----------



## barbsteele (Oct 30, 2008)

I got my acceptance letter today!!!!!!!

Phillies + grad school -- this is absolutely the best week I can ever remember having! (my condolences to any TB fans )

(as ComradeRobbins also said) Thanks so much to everyone on this forum! The information on here from past applicants was invaluable, and it's been awesome having a community of people going through the same process.

Congrats to everyone!! I'm really excited to meet all of you =)


----------



## Tickpaintball (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm in as well, just opened the letter a few minutes ago!

Lets make some movies people!

Congrats to all those accepted, best of luck to those still waiting, and keep striving for those who didn't make it this go around!


----------



## Chris22 (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats to everyone! Looking forward to meeting you all come January 2009!  

Fight on!


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Nov 2, 2008)

Has everyone mailed their Intent to Enroll form back?  I grabbed that thing up and shipped it back immediately!  I also just applied for housing; how's that coming for everyone?

I'm starting to get really excited!


----------



## AshleyMaria (Nov 2, 2008)

Got my acceptance letter! Now the fun task of getting myself from the east coast to the west coast...yeehaw! 

ComradeRobbins: I did one intent form online and the other I didn't get til Saturday so I'll send it in tomorrow. I'm trying to figure out housing. Do they have anything left for us? ha! 

I can't wait for LA!


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, I faxed mine the same day... then went online and submitted the online version too haha. I just need to send in my deposit now.

I'm still debating between graduate housing and renting an apartment. One of my friends lived in grad housing his first year, and he's encouraging me to rent a place. Of course, he wound up sharing a room with law students in a 2-bedroom-4-people setup, which was aggravating living on a film student's schedule. But really, the thought of financing a move across country and then having to rent and furnish a place and rush to get a car... kind of makes me shiver.

So I'm thinking of trying for grad housing for the first semester... but if anyone would be interested in finding an apartment, let me know! I'm clean and respectful and have been told I'm an awesome roommate


----------



## AshleyMaria (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I'll stay on campus for at least the first semester to better acquaint myself with the area. I miss the days of RA's let me tell ya


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Nov 2, 2008)

My plan is to apply to the graduate housing for a semester.  I'll worry about finding a real place to live for three years in April.

EDIT:  I also sent several of you friend requests on Facebook.  You see some crazy guy with the last name Robbins, that's me =D


----------



## Chris22 (Nov 2, 2008)

USC grad housing is very difficult to grab and maintain (according to many, many previous posts in this site). I applied early last semester for Fall 2008. I didn't end up going to USC for the fall, but I did receive an e-mail from USC housing that nothing was available. I requested to have my application forwarded for Spring 2009 consideration, and still nothing. In the ”˜USC Grad Acceptance/Welcome packet,' it states there are only 500 housing spaces for grad students (and there are more USC grad students than undergrads; about 17,000 compared to 16,500). Renting non-university housing seems to be the best option, unfortunately.


----------



## Tickpaintball (Nov 2, 2008)

For those of you looking for a place off campus, what areas are you looking at?

My girlfriend and I are looking to get a place (she's already out in L.A.) off campus.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 2, 2008)

I suggest craigslist, calstudenthousing.com, nupac, conquest, etc for housing near campus.  I doubt on campus will be an option in the spring, folks, but maybe you'll prove me wrong!

Koreatown, Downtown, Los Feliz, Silver Lake, Echo Park, Hollywood, these are all good places to consider.  If you're set on living near the beach, Redondo and Manhattan are relatively close, I know some people that live in Marina del Rey.  Culver City is also pretty close to campus.

Good luck and congrats, welcome to the Trojan Family, etc etc!!


----------



## AshleyMaria (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm waiting for the email from housing then I'll start looking for an apartment in LA. So let me know what you all suggest!

ash


----------



## TheBorderPatrol (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey east coast people, how are you guys planning on getting you and your life (read: stuff) out there?


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 2, 2008)

Jayimess: Thanks for the housing tips/list of areas nearby! I've heard some terrible things about Conquest, though. Any of it true? And do you have any advice on how to go about getting a car?

I stayed with a friend in Koreatown over the summer (cozy little studio, and definitely entertaining seeing a Korean BBQ every block), and another friend has a really nice one bedroom out in Hollywood on a street directly below Griffith Observatory (very cool!) It was a 15-20 minute drive from campus to the Hollywood apt, I think, and 5-10 minutes to Koreatown depending on the time of day.

As for stuff... I'm a Boomeranger still living at home, so I don't have anything to move in the way of furniture, for better or worse... this is my first venture into the scary world of renting an apartment on my own  I'll be couch surfing for a couple weeks until I find a place, and then I was just going to hit consignment shops or IKEA, and have my dad ship stuff like my computer and books and DVDs after I'm settled.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 2, 2008)

Conquest is high-priced, and there always seems to be an article villainizing them in the Daily Trojan, but the three people who had an apartment there last year seemed to like it till they jacked their rent sky high for the lease renewal.  Their apartment was really nice.

If you find something you like and can afford near campus, I say, take it for the semester.  I'd advise against taking anything near campus for more than the semester.

Koreatown...not far, can be pretty cheap, but not always.  I looked at places in the area when I was leaving EP last fall, and I wasn't too stoked about it...but apparently I'm kind of picky.  However, plenty of people who live there are content with both its distance and its proximity to campus.  Think about it and it'll make sense.  There is a decent amount of crime there, too.


Hollywood...I live there, I love it.  There's a good amount of us here, or in nearby Los Feliz.  It makes us more likely to get together on projects outside of class because we all live in the same neighborhood, I guess.

It can take a long time to get home from USC at certain hours, but it's usually not too bad to get to school.  A GPS with traffic subscription or common sense will get you off the 101 when you should take surface streets.

Relocation?  

I'd been on my own for 10 years, so I had a place back home, and I sold all of my stuff on craigslist.  I packed up all of my clothes, music, dvds, books, school stuff, cameras, and computers into a rental SUV and had my brand spanking new car shipped to LA.  I took that approach because my car got wrecked while parked two days before I was supposed to leave, but I know some other people did the same thing.

Others took UHAUL or the door to door container type things.

I also brought two extra suitcases back with me when I went home on holiday break, and had some stuff mailed to me.

My recommendation for cars:  bring the one you have if you can.  Otherwise, if you have to finance one, do it BEFORE you sign for your loans and leave your job.  In this economy, nobody's gonna give an auto loan to a grad student, especially if you've never lived on your own.


----------



## Tickpaintball (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the info Jayimess, it's great.

As for my moving plans, I'm planning on a craigslist sell off.  I've been on my own for a while as well, and have way too much crap to drag across country.  So I'm planning to just load up a u-haul and my SUV with what I deem the essentials (computers, safe, a bit of furniture, and my comics of course) and try to get rid of the rest.

Anyone know any dog friendly properties? I have an older golden retriever that I really don't want to leave behind.  She's a good well trained and very quiet dog. So far pickings have been slim on finding convenient pet friendly places.


----------



## AshleyMaria (Nov 12, 2008)

So how is everyone's apartment search going? Anyone need a roomie?   

And who else loved getting two crime alert emails in a matter of one weekend? Yay!


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 12, 2008)

Yay crime alerts! I'm glad they send them, though. I went to Temple in Philadelphia for my undergrad, in a terrible part of the city, and back in '04 things like crime alert emails were unheard of. I'd have been happier to hear about crimes from the school rather than stories from friends!

I haven't called housing yet, but I'm assuming I'll need a roommate! I'll send you an email once I do talk to them. =)


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 14, 2008)

For anyone else looking to increase their financial aid loan limit, a friend who's been through the program gave me some tips.

First, as you guys know, there are lab fees for 507. If you're close to campus, you can stop by the Student Production Office and ask for the form to submit those expenses to FinAid ($1200 is the max). Or you can do what I did, and call Cinema Admissions and ask them to fill out the form and fax it to you, so you can fax it to FinAid (or maybe they can just fax it straight there for you... there wasn't anything I had to fill out).

Also, if your housing expenses come out to more than the $700 or whatever it is they estimate your monthly rent will be, you can submit your receipt to FinAid and they'll increase your loan limit.

Just thought I'd share =)


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 15, 2008)

You can also increase your budget for:

Relocation expenses (gas, motels, etc.)

Airfare home twice a year


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Nov 17, 2008)

Has anyone heard back from the school after they sent in their intent to enroll form?  I just noticed the check hasn't been cashed and that I haven't heard from the school lately.  I plan to call them tomorrow, but it would be nice to know if I'm missing something or just paranoid.


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 17, 2008)

My check hasn't been deposited either. I called them on the 13th to confirm that it had arrived, and it had. Might be good to follow up, but I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 17, 2008)

They didn't cash mine until over two months later for fall admit.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Ryan C. (Nov 20, 2008)

Howdy all!

I am looking forward to all of you who are starting in the Spring. I just got a phone call today from admissions making sure I am still coming. I certainly am. 

I also got word that I have been offered and assigned graduate housing through the USC housing office. I would be living in Troyland. Its a 1 bedroom 1 person apartment. I guess I am going to take it for $885 a month. From now until orientation January 9th I will be deeply involved in finishing the video project I have been working on at Death Valley, so I figure I will not have the time to look for a place before school starts. 

Jayimess: are you familiar with the Troyland apartments? Any advice on this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chris22 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Ryan, I got USC grad housing too (by sheer luck)! I'll be at ”˜Seven Gables' with a small studio single. 

Jayimess, any info on 'Seven Gables' too? Thanks!


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 21, 2008)

Lucky! I'm still looking for places/waiting to hear from housing.

Does anyone know what textbooks might be used for the first semester classes? I work in a bookstore... gotta use my discount while I have it!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know anything about student housing.  I don't know anyone who lives in it.  Sorry.

Textbooks...hmmm.  Just like exams and papers, only critical studies classes have actual textbooks.  Everything else uses standard manuals, time tested books.  

It wouldn't hurt to get anything written by any faculty in the writing, Stark, or Production programs.

Also, the USC bookstore is surprisingly well-priced for books.  The savings I've found on text sites and amazon have all been negated by the shipping costs thus far...at my undergrad, the web was usually good for 40-70 percent savings.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Nov 24, 2008)

RE: Student Housing
I currently live in student housing and couldn't be happier. As long as you don't mind sharing a room, the rent is reasonable and most apartments are within walking distance of SC.

If you have any specific questions let me know.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 24, 2008)

RYAN!  

I was at Troyland this weekend.  I forgot one of my classmates lived there.

She used to live in a two bedroom USC apartment with one person last year, but I thought she moved into non-campus housing when she told me she got a new place.

Alas I was wrong.  She has a one bedroom apartment to herself, says it's a vast improvement over her last place, especially since she doesn't have some random roommate.

The apartment was pretty nice, twin bed and no bathtub were the biggest shortcomings I could see.

There were also ant traps, so I guess there are ants there.

Fifteen minute leisure walk to SCA, eight minutes rushed.  Maybe five if you're on a bike, and you're a big lazy American if you drive...it's right at Hoover and Adams.

There was one nervy thing we agreed on when we talked about on campus housing is the question of where do you go after you graduate??   

Just something to think about when you choose whether or not to renew.


----------



## Brooklyn Filmmaker (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm also a spring admit to production. I'm graduating from UNC later this month and then will drive out to L.A. I drove there for spring break with some fraternity brothers and it was a blast. Enjoy the ride fellow East coast transplants. Feel free to Facebook me. I'll see everyone next month! 

-Craig Peck


----------



## Ryan C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Back from filming in Death Valley. Now to finish the editing and work with the composer. 

Jayimess: Yea, I figure I should take the housing assignment- being my first semester. I am still worried about crime in the area. So I took it and now I no longer have to worry about looking for housing. 

Yesterday I was able to register for my classes. It was thrilling to actually see the schedule and sections I will be in for the semester. 

See all of you next month. Craig, I sent you am message on facebook. Everyone else: feel free to facebook me as well.


----------



## Brooklyn Filmmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

Is anyone still searching for an apt for the spring? I haven't firmed anything up yet. E-mail me at cpeck@usc.edu if you want to talk about getting a place.


----------



## nitrofour (Dec 24, 2008)

A huge congrats to all of you!

May I ask (each one of you) what your extra-curricular film-related resume entries were? Your GPA's, majors, and graduating universities don't matter to me as much as what your resumes were like (and how well-rounded they were) 

One more question, actually, did any of you get into Stark?

Thank you so much.


----------



## barbsteele (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, in my case I've been away from anything film related for awhile. I applied because I knew I'd always regret it if I settled for something safe and boring rather than follow my dreams. And I'm absolutely sure I got in on the basis of my creative submission rather than my professional background.

But in any case, my resume (which is the professional resume I submit for real jobs, though it was tailored a bit more towards film for the application) had my educational info: Temple University '04, degree in Classical Studies (Latin & Greek languages and literature), graduated summa cum laude. I listed the various awards and honors I had in school, including my senior thesis.

For work I've mostly done retail and some freelance stints in web design. I've worked in a bookstore for the past four years, worked in a library for a half a year. My professional film experience was pretty light -- right out of college I had a post-production internship for 9 months with a company that does commercials for Comcast Cable (they did the Dollar Store commercial, if you're from a Comcast area =)), and got some AVID experience and PA experience. Over the last few months I've done some work with a videography company that films figure skating tournaments.

My portfolio list was more a reflection of my creative background -- I went all the way back to high school to list the shorts I made, the TV shows I worked on (my school had a cable station), the theatre productions I designed lights and sound for, websites I've designed for fun and profit, etc. I also listed the short stories and scripts I've been working on, even the ones that aren't finished, and just marked them "in progress".

So I'm proof that you can get into USC without a whole lot of film experience, as long as you can show that you've got the drive and the creativity to tell good stories =)


----------

